# Childcare



## jinglebells (Dec 20, 2012)

We are currently about to get married and then start our applications for the highly skilled migrant worker programme for Vancouver. We're also thinking about starting a family - it's likely (fingers crossed!) we'd be moving to Canada with at least one small person in tow. Whilst I've been able to find out quite a lot about public schooling once Jinglebells Jr reaches 5, I've not been able to find out much about preschool childcare. I understand the UK options quite well having had many friends start families here, but don't really know what the options are over in BC. We'll be moving once he or she is 2 1/2 ish I think. 

So - my questions are - 

Are day care (i.e. nursery provision) places available, and if so, are they hard to find? How much would a monthly cost be for somewhere central in Vancouver for a full time programme?

Are childminders at all prevalent (which would probably be our preferred option here in London) and if so, are they regulated and safe? How much is this option roughly per month?

Are there any other options? Here in London it would be relatively easy to find a live in or live out nanny/au pair who would work typically week days with a couple of evenings babysitting, but prohibitively expensive.

Oh, and also, will it screw up our visa applications if we have a baby during it???

Would be so, so grateful to hear about others' experiences - looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks! JB


----------

